# Fly Tying Bench



## Woodenpecker (Jan 4, 2008)

I constructed this bench completely from wood salvaged from the local dumpster. The top looks like some kind of oak? It was from a table top. The legs are Birch logs and the bench top was an old piece of Weldwood work bench. 
I scrolled a Wasp and a Field Mouse fly out of Sapele. The door handles are Deer Antler.
I hope this will keep our 12 year old busy for awhile:thumbsup:


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

that's really sharp!
great find on the treecycled wood


----------



## Woodenpecker (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a Military Coin Holder I just finished. Made of Black Walnut with Maple accent stripes. Hold about 40 coins.


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

Very good job there, I like to make thing out of old wood.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Nice jobs w/pecker, i only ever use free or old wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice job from dumpster finds.


----------



## wilskek (Sep 20, 2011)

Here are a couple of my latest projects. I get my wood from Home Depot in the scrap pile for 50 cents each. Still new at this and learning from mistakes, but VERY relaxing!


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

wilskek said:


> Here are a couple of my latest projects. I get my wood from Home Depot in the scrap pile for 50 cents each. Still new at this and learning from mistakes, but VERY relaxing!


You should start your own thread with your stuff. Its not proper etiquette to hi-jack someones thread.:cowboy:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Woodenpecker said:


> I constructed this bench completely from wood salvaged from the local dumpster. The top looks like some kind of oak? It was from a table top. The legs are Birch logs and the bench top was an old piece of Weldwood work bench.
> I scrolled a Wasp and a Field Mouse fly out of Sapele. The door handles are Deer Antler.
> I hope this will keep our 12 year old busy for awhile:thumbsup:


Very nice! Looks like that'll work out great! Great job ok reclaiming that lumber.

I use to tie a bit for saltwater. Maybe when I retire I'll build a bench instead of carrying it all around in multiple tackle box and get back to it.

I sure would love to see the desk again all stocked up with your vice, thimbles, spools etc!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------

